# Draft Thread



## Shadow (20 Apr 2020)

When creating a thread over a couple of days (yes, bizarre, I know) and using the 'Save Draft' option, how long is the saved draft available to be retrieved before ti disappears into the ether forever?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Apr 2020)

The honest answer is, don't know as I haven't tried it.

If you want to create a thread and take your time over getting it just as you want it it, there is the thread editing suite here: https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/thread-editing-suite.181/

Shaun set this up for those who wanted to write up multi-day tours but it can also be used for other involved writeups. A thread created here can't be seen by the other members and can be edited until you are ready, then when you are happy with it use the report button to ask one of the mods to move it to the section where you want it to be displayed.


----------



## pawl (20 Apr 2020)

Your supposed to travel at least two meters behind another rider No drafting Oh he’ll got it wrong again.


----------



## Shadow (20 Apr 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> The honest answer is, don't know as I haven't tried it.
> 
> If you want to create a thread and take your time over getting it just as you want it it, there is the thread editing suite here: https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/thread-editing-suite.181/
> 
> Shaun set this up for those who wanted to write up multi-day tours but it can also be used for other involved writeups. A thread created here can't be seen by the other members and can be edited until you are ready, then when you are happy with it use the report button to ask one of the mods to move it to the section where you want it to be displayed.


Thank you, appreciate your comments.


----------

